# I'm curious to know...



## Aikikitty (Dec 19, 2002)

Hello,

  I'm trying to resurrect this thread since it was lost.

Anyway, I'm curious to know what your favorite Aikido technique is.  Also what your LEAST favorite technique is.

My favorite technique---I like quite a few of the techniques.  I really enjoy Nikkyo (both doing it and having it done on me) and kotegieshi (sp?).  I also enjoy the chokes.

My least favorite techniques---I'd have to say the ones that I just can't do well yet.  I really don't like Irimi Nage but even harder for me (and many other people, I think) is Koshi Nage!!!!

Robyn :wavey:


----------



## cosgod (Dec 19, 2002)

hmmmm, my favorite? anyone that I get partially right!

actually, I've always been a big fan of ShihoNage - something about it just seems so logical and easy (ah, 'twould that it were!).  It seems the more that we practice it, the harder it gets!  What is up with that?

my least favorite?  that is an even tougher question!  I would jump to say that it is the one that I am the least proficient at, (a tie between irimi and koshi) but I still like them none the less!  Irimi is starting to make sense to me, but it also seems very far away - like I still can't quite grasp it.  Koshies are tough - getting into proper position (both uke and nage) seems to be the key .... so why am I always in the wrong position???

I guess the ones that frustrate me the most are also the ones that intrigue me the most - so that I want to 'conquer' them - then I am not so freaked when sensei calls them as the next technique.

In so many ways I am grateful that none of this is easy, and I try to remember that when I am screwing up irimi.

toodles


----------



## Aikikitty (Jun 17, 2003)

We have more Aikido people in here now so I'm yet again resurrecting this thread.

Another reason why I'm bringing this up again is because I want to change part of my answer.  I no longer dread Irimi Nage!!!!!  I always had such a hard time with it and I couldn't figure it out.  However in January (quite awhile ago now), I had a private lesson with my sensei so we worked on it and he helped me figure out why I wasn't letting it work.  It finally 'clicked' for me and it was the most wonderful feeling!!!!  Now everytime I do Irimi techniques I laugh at myself for how I used to hate it so much.  Oh yeah, it's the journey of learning that's so awesome.  :asian:  

Robyn :wavey:


----------



## kilo (Jun 18, 2003)

My favorite technique is probably Shomen-ate because I'm almost always late off the line.  Least favorite Hiki Otoshi because I'm almost always late off the line.


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd have to put kotegash near the top of my list because it works on the outside of the uke's body and also from a longer distance, utilizing a lot of extension.

Least favorite..hmmm...I guess I like them all!


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 19, 2003)

I've always enjoyed ikkajo (ikkyo)... It seems like a very natural movement to me. I also like Yonkajo (yonkyo).

KG


----------

